# Getting married in Dubai when already pregnant



## Krabby_patty (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello, we got married in Europe, but our marriage could't be legalized due to bad luck with authorities. Therefore, we decided that we will re-marry in Dubai courts and oooops...i found out that i'm already 5 weeks pregnant. I think all would go without a problem but i'm afraid that the mandatory premarital checkup will show that i'm pregnant. We would like to proceed with the marriage ASAP. We are both Muslims, hubby is native i am converted Muslim from Europe. I need an advise on how to avoid them knowing that there's the baby. Please do not comment on how is it possible that our marriage was not accepted, the question is not about that at the moment. I'm in serious trouble and instead of enjoying pregnancy i'm stressed. Do you know the list of items being checked in the premarital test?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There's a pre-marital test here? Really? In 10 years living here that's the first I've ever heard of it.

If it is true, and I would be surprised, but if it is then go to the Maldives and get married on a beach, and make sure you have the right documentation on your return.

Good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> There's a pre-marital test here? Really? In 10 years living here that's the first I've ever heard of it. If it is true, and I would be surprised, but if it is then go to the Maldives and get married on a beach, and make sure you have the right documentation on your return. Good luck.


Or Cyprus. And congratulations by the way.


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> If it is true, and I would be surprised, but if it is then go to the Maldives and get married on a beach, and make sure you have the right documentation on your return.


Hi, 

one correction please: 
From what I know, you can not get officially get married in the Maldives, as they only do symbolic weddings there.

But it is quite common to fly out to Seychelles, which is a 4 hours flight, no visa...
Check here: Speed Wedding in Seychelles - 100% legal and valid worldwideXpressWeddingService
Within a few days you can get married on the beach or in your hotel room
and get all paperwork e.g. attested marriage certificate for Dubai etc.
Friends of mine have done that. They loved it. And according to them it was really hassle-free.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As others have said, your best bet is to nip off to Cyprus for a quickie wedding.

I take it the pre-marital checks are only for Muslims, as this certainly isn't done for anyone else.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

came across a similar thread on another forum.. it was expat woman i believe... maybe u can search there... many women suggested it is better to go back for delivery as acquiring the birth certificate for the child was trouble due to the shady difference in wedding dates and birth dates... so even if you are able to get married without trouble later you will face difficulties...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Grt1 said:


> came across a similar thread on another forum.. it was expat woman i believe... maybe u can search there... many women suggested it is better to go back for delivery as acquiring the birth certificate for the child was trouble due to the shady difference in wedding dates and birth dates... so even if you are able to get married without trouble later you will face difficulties...


Given that the husband is Emirati, this could pose issues anyway and putting the child in the 'book'. It'll all have to be made legal here anyway.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Given that the husband is Emirati, this could pose issues anyway and putting the child in the 'book'. It'll all have to be made legal here anyway.



By native i understood she meant a born Muslim... if its am Emirati he surely knows how things work here and would have been prepared for it... weird!


----------



## Hurdlerben (Dec 19, 2014)

I read somewhere that there was a cut off of something like 7 weeks to allow for errors in conception date (ie you can get married elsewhere and if the baby is born within 7 weeks of 9 months from the marriage its fine) . No idea if this is true though. I do think the issue is more registering the baby than pre-marital tests in any case.


----------

